# DDT-- Thousands of Pickles, now at 2000 Ft. and climbing!!



## cuchuflete

Congratulations DDT!
The Altimeter has
reached

*2000

* *You are the author of what is still the funniest thread I've ever seen.
*
Thanks for all you bring to these forums,
Un abbraccio,
Cuchu
​


----------



## lauranazario

*En toute chose, nous ne pouvons être jugés que par nos pairs.*
-Honoré de Balzac, La Maison du chat-qui-pelote

* Et tu, DDT... tu es vraiment extraordinaire!*

Une prise de l'ours, mon ami 
LN


----------



## Agnès E.

A notre modo DDT
Qui, hiver comme été
Trime sur le forum
Pour corriger les sottises des hommes
Mots perdus, mots trouvés,
Titres absents, non achevés,
Tout lui est prétexte
A nous écrire un petit texte !

Bravo DDT !!


----------



## charlie2

I can feel your "menacing" footsteps approaching, not that c'est moi qui _fais de la chat_.   Jamais! 
Merci!   It must be tiring to keep changing the titles lately.


----------



## walnut

Pickle pickle... e son 2000! Bravo DDT, sei un grande.  Walnut


----------



## cuchuflete

Just in case there is anyone left of the face of the earth who has not had the pleasure of reading it...this is the thread that propelled DDT into orbit over the glaciers:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3041&page=2&pp=20&highlight=altimeter


----------



## belén

DDT, muchas congratulations!!! 

I cheer for many more pickled altimeters to arrive!!!


----------



## Alfry

grande DDT, complimenti


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations!
I raise my glass to getting pickled at altitude 2000 with DDT (hic!)

zeb (hic!)


----------



## timpeac

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Congratulations DDT!
> 
> 
> The Altimeter has
> reached
> 
> *2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are the author of what is still the funniest thread I've ever seen.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all you bring to these forums,
> Un abbraccio,
> Cuchu
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Congratulations DDT!! Here's to the next 2000.

Cuchu - which thread are you referring to?

EDIT - as you were, you've posted it above!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Wow! Another forero reached the 2000th line. Congratulations DDT.


----------



## araceli

¡FELICITACIONES DDT!


----------



## funnydeal

*Muchas felicidades DDT*​


----------



## te gato

CONGRATULATIONS

DDT
ON
2000
POSTS​ 
Here it to hoping that your Altimeter finally got Pickled!!!
Many ..Many..Many..yadda,yadda
More!!
te gato


----------



## DDT

Thanks everyone from 2019 (now) ft  

It's the first time someone dedicates a poem to my pickled posts
*le moder...ital blushes*

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Wait, wait, wait! I didn't see this  Not in time... oh well, it's the thought that counts!

Ancora tanti di questi post!

Tocca a te:
Dì, dì tì


----------



## Whodunit

Sorry I'm a little late, but let me add my written present to you:

*Tanti auguri di le tuoi 2000 posts!!!*


----------



## Like an Angel

I'm sorry I'm late... Congratulazioni DDT!!!!


----------



## pinkpanter

Me uno a las felicitaciones!


----------



## Cath.S.

I'm late DDT - but I never seem to be able to see the congrats threads on time (not even my own, lol !)
Hey, man, we appreciate you a lot!  
Congratulations cordiales mâtinées de hearty félicitations!!!
But ain't you getting a bit dizzy up there?


----------



## VenusEnvy

DDT: Many warm congratulations, with even more to come!     Thank you for your work as one of our mods, and your input as a fellow forero.


----------



## Jabote

DDT.... qui chasse les bugs de tous les threads...
And when you chat knocks you on the head

Congratulations,
and féliciteillchions !!!!


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA...

Alundra.


----------



## abc

*DDT,*

*Congratulations!!!*


----------

